
A Microkernel Written in Rust: Porting the Unix-Like Redox OS to Armv8 [pdf] - tormeh
https://fosdem.org/2019/schedule/event/microkernel_written_in_rust/attachments/slides/3258/export/events/attachments/microkernel_written_in_rust/slides/3258/FOSDEM_2019___A_microkernel_written_in_Rust.pdf
======
StreakyCobra
The fosdem page about the talk is there [1]. I can not find the video
recording on the corresponding room page [2]. I hope it has been recorded and
will be added, I'm really interested to listen and watch the talk.

[1]
[https://fosdem.org/2019/schedule/event/microkernel_written_i...](https://fosdem.org/2019/schedule/event/microkernel_written_in_rust/)

[2]
[https://video.fosdem.org/2019/AW1.121/](https://video.fosdem.org/2019/AW1.121/)

~~~
jsjohnst
Seems it’s pending review:
[https://review.video.fosdem.org/overview](https://review.video.fosdem.org/overview)

Per here:
[https://video.fosdem.org/2019/README.txt](https://video.fosdem.org/2019/README.txt)

Someone should reach out to the speaker so he can review it and get it
released.

~~~
StreakyCobra
Awesome, thanks for the links. I didn't knew about the reviews, and on the
phone it was fastidious to search for more :) I'll have a look tomorrow, and
if nobody will have reported here to have contacted him, I'll try to do it
myself.

~~~
Crestwave
I've contacted the speaker. In the meantime, the recording is available at
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Y3iEWKGwfEvFaLjwra59-u5jQI...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Y3iEWKGwfEvFaLjwra59-u5jQIer-077).

~~~
StreakyCobra
Awesome :) Thanks a lot!!

------
socceroos
I've had a look through the PDF but can't seem to find a reference to how much
of the micro-kernel is written in unsafe Rust.

I guess I want to know how useful Rust's safety really is if the kernel
doesn't use it much.

